# Hancock



## Kabigon (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello, I went to see the movie Hancock the other day with some friends and I thought I'd tell you my opinion and ask for yours!
Now, I've sceen alot of movies the past year..Most of them were pretty crappy. Anyway HANCOCK!
In this movie Will Smith, Hancock is playing a superhero with a twist..This is a superhero everybody hates!
Now, this movie is full of really nice effects and Will did a great job acting Hancock, I don't think anyone could do a better job. I love the movie, good story line nice actors, Somthing new and I think it was the best movie I've sceen all year I really recommend you go see this. Now I'm sorry for not saying much about the movie but I will not be the one who spoils it on the people that want to see it.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/hancock/

35%

lol

no thanks

also I refuse to support Will Smith since he founded a sneaky scientology school


----------



## Erika (Jul 9, 2008)

I found the movie...lacking for the most part. I saw it last Friday. Yes, there were some pretty cool effects in the movie, and a twist that I saw happening the moment Charlize Theron and Will Smith came on the same screen, but...meh. 

Usually if  you're going to release a superhero movie that people aren't familiar with, you tell some kind of origin story. Who the person was, what he is, and why he does what he does. This movie...lacked that. They don't tell you his real name. They don't tell you what precisely happened in the past. They also don't tell you who "they" are. (Referring to the villains.) Like, for instance,when Charlize is telling him how he got the scars on his body. She keeps calling the villains "they," yet never actually tells you who "they" are. Really, really annoying. Overall, the movie was okay, just...frustrating. >_>;


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

Meh, it doesn't look that great. I don't usually care about critics reviews; although I pay attention to them; but it just doesn't really look that good.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 10, 2008)

Like many films, wierd, but with good parts.

The "sticking heads up people's asses" was underdone.


----------

